# Lack of symptoms



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, 

Sorry to bother you but I'm driving myself mad!

We got our second BFP on the 18th May. Initially we were over the moon but now I feel incredibly anxious!

We had a MMC in September last year and I have an enormous fear that this will happen again.  I had symptoms last week feeling sick and sore boobs and cramps .  This week I feel like they are weakening.  I feel like I'm going mad! 

Not sure if this is normal or I'm willing the symptoms away cos I have I'm scared?

Thanks for your help and sorry to rant!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's early yet for many symptoms, so try to not worry too much. You will probably find that in a couple of days they will.come back,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Victoriag (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks hon they are back with a vengeance this morning!,

Ps I think you do an amazing job on here hon you are so reassuring and kind you really do make a difference to the ladies on here xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you xx


----------

